# How to connect to the Internet via 3g modem in the FreeBSD terminal ?



## Ken Thompson (Apr 30, 2017)

I installed FreeBSD, but it does not have a default GUI ! I have to install it myself ! I watched a lot of videos about installing the GUI in FreeBSD, and there all the video authors install it by connecting to the Internet via wifi-router, but to connect to the Internet I have only a 3g modem huawei ! The problem is that I can not connect to the Internet via a 3g modem on the FreeBSD terminal ! I was looking for a solution in google but I did not find a solution ! Maybe someone knows how to do it ! Help me please !


----------



## Handy92 (Apr 30, 2017)

"Accidentaly" - I was write some topic about install package offline, https://forums.freebsd.org/threads/60723/.

U welcome.


----------



## getopt (Apr 30, 2017)

Ken Thompson is your keyboard broken? 
Exclamation marks are regarded as shouting and this is and should stay a calm place.

You need to search "ppp" AND "3g modem". 
See ppp(8) and examples in /usr/share/examples/ppp.

FreeBSD is primarily console territory. If you are new to FreeBSD get used to CLI you will need it.


----------



## Handy92 (Apr 30, 2017)

This is stalker.


----------



## Phishfry (Apr 30, 2017)

Here is my setup:

etc/ppp/ppp.conf

```
default:
 set log Phase Chat LCP IPCP CCP tun command
 ident user-ppp VERSION
 set device /dev/cuaU0.2
 set timeout 180
 set speed 921600
 set dial "ABORT BUSY TIMEOUT 3 \
        \"\" \
        AT OK-AT-OK \
        AT+CFUN=1 OK-AT-OK \
        AT+CMEE=2 OK-AT-OK \
        AT+CSQ OK \
        AT+CGDCONT=1,\\\"IP\\\",\\\"fast.t-mobile.com\\\" OK \
        ATD*99# CONNECT"

 set timeout 180
 enable dns
 resolv writable
 set ifaddr 10.0.0.1/0 10.0.0.2/0 255.255.255.0 0.0.0.0
 add default HISADDR
```

`ppp -ddial default`
Manual connection.

With this I can bring up T-Mobile on Sierra MC7354/MC7355. On Sierra MC7700 I have to change the port to cuaU0.3.

I have it commented out in rc.conf depending on where I am working(automatic connection or manual).
I use net-mgmt/networkmgr for my local wifi and ppp when away on my Laptop.

/etc/rc.conf

```
#ppp_enable="YES"
#ppp_mode="ddial"
#ppp_profile="default"
```

It would be nice to have Gnome-ppp ported over to FreeBSD.
Linux has abandoned it for networkmanager so it will be gone before long.

Integegrating PPP or MPD5 into networkmgr would be ideal.


----------

